# Australian video insults Mohammed Protesters riot.



## tyroneweaver

I swear I saw a isis flag in there.


----------



## JimBowie1958

tyroneweaver said:


> I swear I saw a isis flag in there.


Looked like a bunch of ISIS flags, but the style is common these days, seems to intend to look like ISIS flag but not be.  If you can read Arabic they all look the same.


----------



## tyroneweaver

might be 5 years old, but I think this is the 1000 that australia wanted us to import.


----------



## Claudette

The Australian Govt. like all Govt. should kick every Muslim out of their countries.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disarm the populace and then flood the country with scumbags.
There is noway you can convince me this shit isn't planned.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

The west will regret the day they ever allowed Muslims into their nations.


----------



## aris2chat

tyroneweaver said:


> I swear I saw a isis flag in there.



a month ago


----------



## Bleipriester

More democratic rebels, let´s arm them.


----------



## theliq

tyroneweaver said:


> I swear I saw a isis flag in there.


I didn't see an ISIS Flag,but in Australia we do have freedom of Assembly and Free Speech.........These people tend to get excitable but hey it is not a good look,I know but I think some of the Muslims were agitators,at the same time in the highest court of the Land Catholic Bishops and Clergy were being hauled over hot coals for interfering with young children and sestemic sic pedophilia over the past 30 odd years....Which was of a lot more interest and of much more concern throughout Australia than the Muslims complaining about Mohammad in the Sydney local news beat up.Excuse my spelling and Grammar tonight,steve


----------



## theliq

DigitalDrifter said:


> The west will regret the day they ever allowed Muslims into their nations.


Why,


----------



## theliq

Bleipriester said:


> More democratic rebels, let´s arm them.


You forget Blei...we don't do Guns


----------



## theliq

Claudette said:


> The Australian Govt. like all Govt. should kick every Muslim out of their countries.


Typical.....Redneck response....the Muslim Communities in Australia live very peacefully in Australia on the whole...they were complaining about some Bollocks from America.We don't need any comment about anything particually from Rabids from America,spread your hatred elsewhere...Thanks


----------



## Bleipriester

theliq said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More democratic rebels, let´s arm them.
> 
> 
> 
> You forget Blei...we don't do Guns
Click to expand...

But the Australian regime already drops barrel bomb carpets on their peaceful demonstrations! I am very sorry, if you don´t agree but we have to act now. In the name of humanity, democracy and whatnot-all, you know?


----------



## theliq

Bleipriester said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More democratic rebels, let´s arm them.
> 
> 
> 
> You forget Blei...we don't do Guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Australian regime already drops barrel bomb carpets on their peaceful demonstrations! I am very sorry, if you don´t agree but we have to act now. In the name of humanity, democracy and whatnot-all, you know?
Click to expand...

WTFcuk R U Talkin About


----------



## Bleipriester

theliq said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More democratic rebels, let´s arm them.
> 
> 
> 
> You forget Blei...we don't do Guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Australian regime already drops barrel bomb carpets on their peaceful demonstrations! I am very sorry, if you don´t agree but we have to act now. In the name of humanity, democracy and whatnot-all, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTFcuk R U Talkin About
Click to expand...

So you are barrel bomb denier of the regime!

Horrified Australian citizen and horse attempt to escape a barrel bomb of the regime. Human Right Watch said that the regime uses also barrel time bombs:


----------



## theliq

Bleipriester said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More democratic rebels, let´s arm them.
> 
> 
> 
> You forget Blei...we don't do Guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Australian regime already drops barrel bomb carpets on their peaceful demonstrations! I am very sorry, if you don´t agree but we have to act now. In the name of humanity, democracy and whatnot-all, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTFcuk R U Talkin About
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are barrel bomb denier of the regime!
> 
> Horrified Australian citizen and horse attempt to escape a barrel bomb of the regime. Human Right Watch said that the regime uses also barrel time bombs:
Click to expand...

I have not denied that at all Blei.,all War is bad,a balanced view of the events,I think you  are referring to,plus the views(comments) to click on at bottom of post...we are a decent people...and we hold miscreants accountable>>>>>>www.news.com.au/national/a-war...in...aussie.../cb53e264badc0cc9d99fe747f67ee49f


----------



## skye

Australia knows how to deal with Islamic scum. 

In an island - a very big island - but an island nevertheless......those thugs can not hide for long.

Go Australia!


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> Australia knows how to deal with Islamic scum.
> 
> In an island - a very big island - but an island nevertheless......those thugs can not hide for long.
> 
> Go Australia!


Skye,just to correct you Australia is the worlds largest Island but the worlds smallest Continent

We have many Muslims who have like so many other peoples, integrated well into Australian society..but the Bad ones we get rid of.....when in Rome as it were.

Skye I hope you are well,I know not your age(and who cares) but you are regarded by me as The Real Deal American Chick,just sayin...steve


----------



## skye

LOL....you are funny....

Nothing to say here


----------



## Marion Morrison

They took all the Ozzy guns 


That shit happens in America, we're shooting them fuckers in the head.

Damn shame cuz I like the Strayans. Y'all got big problems coming up. Perhaps The Aborigines can clue y'all in on how to deal with it.

Stupid Communist reporter.


----------



## Marion Morrison

theliq said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian Govt. like all Govt. should kick every Muslim out of their countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical.....Redneck response....the Muslim Communities in Australia live very peacefully in Australia on the whole...they were complaining about some Bollocks from America.We don't need any comment about anything particually from Rabids from America,spread your hatred elsewhere...Thanks
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, that type of bullshit doesn't fly in America. Them motherfuckers be swinging from everywhere,

Oops, I don't know, they're just hanging out.


----------



## skye

Australia has a short fuse for jihadist crap.

And that's a good thing!


----------



## theliq

Marion Morrison said:


> They took all the Ozzy guns
> 
> 
> That shit happens in America, we're shooting them fuckers in the head.
> 
> Damn shame cuz I like the Strayans. Y'all got big problems coming up. Perhaps The Aborigines can clue y'all in on how to deal with it.
> 
> Stupid Communist reporter.



WE NOT THEY BANNED WEAPONS....In  Paradise,..We live well without Guns thanks all the same unlike America...as proved by your post..You wonder why people Dislike Americans with rhetoric like "SHOOTING THEM FUCKERS IN THE HEAD"(your  words,its Those not Them by the way)...We do not Hate as you do,we live to enjoy our lives without Hatred....Anyhow,I doubt you know any Muslims...You just live in fear of what you don't understand.....You Guys are frightened of your own Shadow....It is just blatant  IGNORANCE

American Stylee


----------



## Marion Morrison

theliq said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took all the Ozzy guns
> 
> 
> That shit happens in America, we're shooting them fuckers in the head.
> 
> Damn shame cuz I like the Strayans. Y'all got big problems coming up. Perhaps The Aborigines can clue y'all in on how to deal with it.
> 
> Stupid Communist reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live well without Guns thanks all the same unlike America...as proved by your post..You wonder why people Dislike Americans with rhetoric like "SHOOTING THEM FUCKERS IN THE HEAD"(your  words,its Those not Them by the way)...We do not Hate as you do,we live to enjoy our lives without Hatred....Anyhow,I doubt you know any Muslims...You just live in fear of what you don't understand.....You Guys are frightened of your own Shadow....It is just blatant  IGNORANCE
> 
> American Stylee
Click to expand...




theliq said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took all the Ozzy guns
> 
> 
> That shit happens in America, we're shooting them fuckers in the head.
> 
> Damn shame cuz I like the Strayans. Y'all got big problems coming up. Perhaps The Aborigines can clue y'all in on how to deal with it.
> 
> Stupid Communist reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live well without Guns thanks all the same unlike America...as proved by your post..You wonder why people Dislike Americans with rhetoric like "SHOOTING THEM FUCKERS IN THE HEAD"(your  words,its Those not Them by the way)...We do not Hate as you do,we live to enjoy our lives without Hatred....Anyhow,I doubt you know any Muslims...You just live in fear of what you don't understand.....You Guys are frightened of your own Shadow....It is just blatant  IGNORANCE
> 
> American Stylee
Click to expand...

 How do you get rid of critters?


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> Australia has a short fuse for jihadist crap.
> 
> And that's a good thing!


Moreover Skye, We have an aversion to all Crap...including American LOL, steve...And there is a lot of that around at the moment


----------



## theliq

Marion Morrison said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took all the Ozzy guns
> 
> 
> That shit happens in America, we're shooting them fuckers in the head.
> 
> Damn shame cuz I like the Strayans. Y'all got big problems coming up. Perhaps The Aborigines can clue y'all in on how to deal with it.
> 
> Stupid Communist reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live well without Guns thanks all the same unlike America...as proved by your post..You wonder why people Dislike Americans with rhetoric like "SHOOTING THEM FUCKERS IN THE HEAD"(your  words,its Those not Them by the way)...We do not Hate as you do,we live to enjoy our lives without Hatred....Anyhow,I doubt you know any Muslims...You just live in fear of what you don't understand.....You Guys are frightened of your own Shadow....It is just blatant  IGNORANCE
> 
> American Stylee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took all the Ozzy guns
> 
> 
> That shit happens in America, we're shooting them fuckers in the head.
> 
> Damn shame cuz I like the Strayans. Y'all got big problems coming up. Perhaps The Aborigines can clue y'all in on how to deal with it.
> 
> Stupid Communist reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live well without Guns thanks all the same unlike America...as proved by your post..You wonder why people Dislike Americans with rhetoric like "SHOOTING THEM FUCKERS IN THE HEAD"(your  words,its Those not Them by the way)...We do not Hate as you do,we live to enjoy our lives without Hatred....Anyhow,I doubt you know any Muslims...You just live in fear of what you don't understand.....You Guys are frightened of your own Shadow....It is just blatant  IGNORANCE
> 
> American Stylee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get rid of critters?
Click to expand...

We tread on them, then twist our foot hard....The Aussie Stylee...steven


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a short fuse for jihadist crap.
> 
> And that's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover Skye, We have an aversion to all Crap...including American LOL, steve...And there is a lot of that around at the moment
Click to expand...


you mean american leftist crap ... if you mean that, surely

because I don't have a problem with the rest of America.I love patriots

 my problem is with the left....in America or anywhere in the world. my problem is with globalism.

capito?


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a short fuse for jihadist crap.
> 
> And that's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover Skye, We have an aversion to all Crap...including American LOL, steve...And there is a lot of that around at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean american leftist crap ... if you mean that, surely
> 
> because I don't have a problem with the rest of America.I love patriots
> 
> my problem is with the left....in America or anywhere in the world. my problem is with globalism.
> 
> capito?
Click to expand...

Patriots with Chinese made Plastic Flags you mean Skye

No not leftist in particular, more like the bullshit,ingnorance and stupid lies spewing out of Trump and Trumpites....they have their heads so far up their ASSES that the believe they can see heaven........all we think they can see is SHIT.....and as always we are Correct...LOL...steve nothing personal of course Skye


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a short fuse for jihadist crap.
> 
> And that's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover Skye, We have an aversion to all Crap...including American LOL, steve...And there is a lot of that around at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean american leftist crap ... if you mean that, surely
> 
> because I don't have a problem with the rest of America.I love patriots
> 
> my problem is with the left....in America or anywhere in the world. my problem is with globalism.
> 
> capito?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriots with Chinese made Plastic Flags you mean Skye
> 
> No not leftist in particular, more like the bullshit,ingnorance and stupid lies spewing out of Trump and Trumpites....they have their heads so far up their ASSES that the believe they can see heaven........all we think they can see is SHIT.....and as always we are Correct...LOL...steve nothing personal of course Skye
Click to expand...



God Bless President Trump!  


go your way I will go mine LOL


----------



## Sun Devil 92

theliq said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian Govt. like all Govt. should kick every Muslim out of their countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical.....Redneck response....the Muslim Communities in Australia live very peacefully in Australia on the whole...they were complaining about some Bollocks from America.We don't need any comment about anything particually from Rabids from America,spread your hatred elsewhere...Thanks
Click to expand...


Those were Americans rioting ?


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a short fuse for jihadist crap.
> 
> And that's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover Skye, We have an aversion to all Crap...including American LOL, steve...And there is a lot of that around at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean american leftist crap ... if you mean that, surely
> 
> because I don't have a problem with the rest of America.I love patriots
> 
> my problem is with the left....in America or anywhere in the world. my problem is with globalism.
> 
> capito?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriots with Chinese made Plastic Flags you mean Skye
> 
> No not leftist in particular, more like the bullshit,ingnorance and stupid lies spewing out of Trump and Trumpites....they have their heads so far up their ASSES that the believe they can see heaven........all we think they can see is SHIT.....and as always we are Correct...LOL...steve nothing personal of course Skye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless President Trump!
> 
> 
> go your way I will go mine LOL
Click to expand...

Skye....You should not use the words "Trump and God"in the same sentence...that is tantamount to blasphemy.....


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has a short fuse for jihadist crap.
> 
> And that's a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover Skye, We have an aversion to all Crap...including American LOL, steve...And there is a lot of that around at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean american leftist crap ... if you mean that, surely
> 
> because I don't have a problem with the rest of America.I love patriots
> 
> my problem is with the left....in America or anywhere in the world. my problem is with globalism.
> 
> capito?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriots with Chinese made Plastic Flags you mean Skye
> 
> No not leftist in particular, more like the bullshit,ingnorance and stupid lies spewing out of Trump and Trumpites....they have their heads so far up their ASSES that the believe they can see heaven........all we think they can see is SHIT.....and as always we are Correct...LOL...steve nothing personal of course Skye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless President Trump!
> 
> 
> go your way I will go mine LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skye....You should not use the words "Trump and God"in the same sentence...that is tantamount to blasphemy.....
Click to expand...



(((Trump and GOD))) 

Bless President Trump 8 years.


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover Skye, We have an aversion to all Crap...including American LOL, steve...And there is a lot of that around at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean american leftist crap ... if you mean that, surely
> 
> because I don't have a problem with the rest of America.I love patriots
> 
> my problem is with the left....in America or anywhere in the world. my problem is with globalism.
> 
> capito?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patriots with Chinese made Plastic Flags you mean Skye
> 
> No not leftist in particular, more like the bullshit,ingnorance and stupid lies spewing out of Trump and Trumpites....they have their heads so far up their ASSES that the believe they can see heaven........all we think they can see is SHIT.....and as always we are Correct...LOL...steve nothing personal of course Skye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless President Trump!
> 
> 
> go your way I will go mine LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skye....You should not use the words "Trump and God"in the same sentence...that is tantamount to blasphemy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (((Trump and GOD)))
> 
> Bless President Trump 8 years.
Click to expand...


God Almighty Skye......!!!!!!!!....
steve..who the Trump Cap Fit,8 years of Lightening,Thunder,Fire and Brimstone...Enjoy Skye


----------



## theliq

Sun Devil 92 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian Govt. like all Govt. should kick every Muslim out of their countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical.....Redneck response....the Muslim Communities in Australia live very peacefully in Australia on the whole...they were complaining about some Bollocks from America.We don't need any comment about anything particually from Rabids from America,spread your hatred elsewhere...Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those were Americans rioting ?
Click to expand...

Dunno but I do know most Americans are a Riot ....steve


----------



## Bleipriester

theliq said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> More democratic rebels, let´s arm them.
> 
> 
> 
> You forget Blei...we don't do Guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Australian regime already drops barrel bomb carpets on their peaceful demonstrations! I am very sorry, if you don´t agree but we have to act now. In the name of humanity, democracy and whatnot-all, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTFcuk R U Talkin About
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are barrel bomb denier of the regime!
> 
> Horrified Australian citizen and horse attempt to escape a barrel bomb of the regime. Human Right Watch said that the regime uses also barrel time bombs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not denied that at all Blei.,all War is bad,a balanced view of the events,I think you  are referring to,plus the views(comments) to click on at bottom of post...we are a decent people...and we hold miscreants accountable>>>>>>www.news.com.au/national/a-war...in...aussie.../cb53e264badc0cc9d99fe747f67ee49f
Click to expand...

I was just making fun. It has a point, though. Imagine all those brave Syrians who fight terror. They are accused the way I did for fun, but seriously. Of course, no barrel bombs are dropped on civilians, neither in Syria, nor in Australia. The picture is from a barrel race.
Of course, the crimes of the US-led coalition, whether it is targeting the Syrian army (and Iraqi army) or the destruction of Syrias infrastructure, must be treated as crimes. This does not make Australia an "evil country". though.


----------



## theliq

Bleipriester said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget Blei...we don't do Guns
> 
> 
> 
> But the Australian regime already drops barrel bomb carpets on their peaceful demonstrations! I am very sorry, if you don´t agree but we have to act now. In the name of humanity, democracy and whatnot-all, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTFcuk R U Talkin About
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are barrel bomb denier of the regime!
> 
> Horrified Australian citizen and horse attempt to escape a barrel bomb of the regime. Human Right Watch said that the regime uses also barrel time bombs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not denied that at all Blei.,all War is bad,a balanced view of the events,I think you  are referring to,plus the views(comments) to click on at bottom of post...we are a decent people...and we hold miscreants accountable>>>>>>www.news.com.au/national/a-war...in...aussie.../cb53e264badc0cc9d99fe747f67ee49f
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just making fun. It has a point, though. Imagine all those brave Syrians who fight terror. They are accused the way I did for fun, but seriously. Of course, no barrel bombs are dropped on civilians, neither in Syria, nor in Australia. The picture is from a barrel race.
> Of course, the crimes of the US-led coalition, whether it is targeting the Syrian army (and Iraqi army) or the destruction of Syrias infrastructure, must be treated as crimes. This does not make Australia an "evil country". though.
Click to expand...

To a degree,but depends if you are on the winning side I suppose


----------



## Bleipriester

theliq said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Australian regime already drops barrel bomb carpets on their peaceful demonstrations! I am very sorry, if you don´t agree but we have to act now. In the name of humanity, democracy and whatnot-all, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> WTFcuk R U Talkin About
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are barrel bomb denier of the regime!
> 
> Horrified Australian citizen and horse attempt to escape a barrel bomb of the regime. Human Right Watch said that the regime uses also barrel time bombs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not denied that at all Blei.,all War is bad,a balanced view of the events,I think you  are referring to,plus the views(comments) to click on at bottom of post...we are a decent people...and we hold miscreants accountable>>>>>>www.news.com.au/national/a-war...in...aussie.../cb53e264badc0cc9d99fe747f67ee49f
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just making fun. It has a point, though. Imagine all those brave Syrians who fight terror. They are accused the way I did for fun, but seriously. Of course, no barrel bombs are dropped on civilians, neither in Syria, nor in Australia. The picture is from a barrel race.
> Of course, the crimes of the US-led coalition, whether it is targeting the Syrian army (and Iraqi army) or the destruction of Syrias infrastructure, must be treated as crimes. This does not make Australia an "evil country". though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a degree,but depends if you are on the winning side I suppose
Click to expand...

The Australian people didnt do it.


----------



## irosie91

anyone got a link to the  U-tube of interest?


----------



## The Great Goose

Deport them. All of them.


----------



## OZman

irosie91 said:


> anyone got a link to the  U-tube of interest?



It's called "The innocence of Muslims" Rosie.


----------



## The Great Goose

That sand monkey was yelling that Mohammad was the greatest man to ever walk the earth.

I can think of plenty of men that weren't too shabby. Thomas Edison for instance. Invented the light globe. Or that Ed hardgraves guy who invented the harvester.

Sure they didn't rape any 2 year old boys but nobody's perfect.


----------



## theliq

The Spruce Goose said:


> That sand monkey was yelling that Mohammad was the greatest man to ever walk the earth.
> 
> I can think of plenty of men that weren't too shabby. Thomas Edison for instance. Invented the light globe. Or that Ed hardgraves guy who invented the harvester.
> 
> Sure they didn't rape any 2 year old boys but nobody's perfect.


Tesla I think you mean


----------

